# Garage Sale/Thrift Store/CraigsList Finds 2013



## scareme

Starting the year out right. I found four mannequin heads for .50 each.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Way to go. I know this doesn't fit this thread but when I moved into my new house 3 weeks ago I found various blucky parts strewn around 1 of the garden beds.


----------



## Hairazor

Nice score Scareme!

CrazedH, I never have that kind of luck!!


----------



## scareme

CrazedHaunter said:


> Way to go. I know this doesn't fit this thread but when I moved into my new house 3 weeks ago I found various blucky parts strewn around 1 of the garden beds.


Are you sure they were bluckys? Maybe they are the real thing, and your house was the scene of a murder. You lucky dog you.


----------



## stick

CrazedHaunter said:


> Way to go. I know this doesn't fit this thread but when I moved into my new house 3 weeks ago I found various blucky parts strewn around 1 of the garden beds.


Is this your new home?
http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/local/Human-Remains-Found-Santa-Ana-Backyard-188621341.html


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Oh lord I could just imagine if that was my house and they looked in the garage and saw coffins and body parts.


----------



## jdubbya

scareme said:


> Starting the year out right. I found four mannequin heads for .50 each.


Those are great! Come in handy when you have a lot of masks.


----------



## Zurgh

2 wigheads w/2 wigs... $4.98 out the door...


----------



## jdubbya

Zurgh said:


> 2 wigheads w/2 wigs... $4.98 out the door...


Nice!


----------



## scareme

Nice Zurgh. And now when you go on Undercover Boss, you'll have your choice of two disguises. Your workers will ever know it's you.


----------



## usafcharger

*Nice find*

Lurking on CL the other night. I had my best find to date. Picked up a full Bucky 4th quality and a 400w fogger for less than $50. One person's trash...


----------



## Copchick

Sweeet!


----------



## Spooky1

Nice pick up.


----------



## Lunatic

Nice!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You can't have too many buckies


----------



## Hairazor

Score!!!


----------



## stick

Great deal there.


----------



## scareme

Dang, I'd kill to find a bucky and fogger under $50. Where do you live again? Just kidding. Great find, you lucky dog.


----------



## GothicCandle

12 light up pumpkins and one big string of orange outdoor lights(not pictured) 5$ total


----------



## scareme

Wow GC! I've been collecting pumpkins from thrift stores for several years, and I've never found a deal that good. You are such a lucky dog. I really like those spooky looking ones.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

nice find GothicCandle..


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:That is an AWESOME score Gothic Candle! Woohoo for you!


----------



## Hairazor

What a Score GothicCandle!!


----------



## Headless

Jealous jealous jealous jealous jealous jealous jealous!!!!! Did I mention I was jealous? LOL Great pick up!


----------



## Offwhiteknight

In all seriousness, I need to go on Craig's List. I need foggers and I am for darned sure not going to pay retail...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^What they said!


----------



## Jack Mac

$5?!!! Wow, sweet score. You can never have too many pumpkins:jol:.


----------



## GothicCandle

i must admit i wasn't lucky enough to find them. just lucky enough to have an aunt who did  and yeah i was shocked at the deal.


----------



## Death's Door

Great Score GC!!!!!!!! I am jealous too!!!!!!


----------



## usafcharger

picked this up for $15 today


----------



## Hairazor

Nice haul usaf!


----------



## scareme

Wow! You've joined the lucky dog club too.


----------



## Joiseygal

Wow....you guys are getting some really great deals! It is fun to see how much stuff people can get for the money. The more you save the bigger rush you get from it.


----------



## usafcharger

Rounded up two more shiatsu massagers from goodwill today for $10. I have six of them now, I guess I need to get busy putting them to use!


----------



## scareme

usafcharger said:


> Rounded up two more shiatsu massagers from goodwill today for $10. I have six of them now, I guess I need to get busy putting them to use!


What are you planning to do with them?


----------



## usafcharger

I'm open to any ideas right now. I've been working on a pneumatic groundbreaker the past few days. The mechanism/pneumatic assembly is built and working great, but im at a stopping point until i can get a head for him. I'm scouring youtube/forums looking for inspiration. It seems i have no problem finding shiatsus in my neck of the woods, I haven't built any type of shiatsu prop yet.


----------



## imthegoddess

usafcharger said:


> I'm open to any ideas right now. I've been working on a pneumatic groundbreaker the past few days. The mechanism/pneumatic assembly is built and working great, but im at a stopping point until i can get a head for him. I'm scouring youtube/forums looking for inspiration. It seems i have no problem finding shiatsus in my neck of the woods, I haven't built any type of shiatsu prop yet.


I was just thinking, everyone has a ground breaker or maybe two (one static one animated), but how many can brag about seven. Picture it, it could set the scene just like one stumbled upon the exact moment the zombie Apocolypse (Sorry i cant spell this word right now no mater how hard i try) is occurring. That would be really cool.


----------



## usafcharger

that would be pretty sweet to have a yard full of moving zombies


----------



## MapThePlanet

Was a fruitful weekend. 1 Lightning machine from Craigslist, $10 (thing looks brand new, even has the CD) 1 untrasonic mister with LED's $4, and a massager $3. not bad for less than a Jackson!


----------



## usafcharger

MapThePlanet said:


> Was a fruitful weekend. 1 Lightning machine from Craigslist, $10 (thing looks brand new, even has the CD) 1 untrasonic mister with LED's $4, and a massager $3. not bad for less than a Jackson!


nice pickup!


----------



## Bethene

sounds like alot of folks are getting great deals! It has been a while since I have found anything , but this makes me ready to go hunting again, sorta gave up for a bit!


----------



## The Pod

Well I found this as a freebee on Craigslist a couple days before halloween 2012 and didn't have anytime to do anything with it other than store it in my garage, so it should count as a new prop for 2013.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^All you need is a bucky organist to play it now


----------



## bcstuff

That organ is awesome!


----------



## Hairazor

Pod, what a score!


----------



## scareme

Wow, I bet that was beautiful when it was new. Now it looks creepy, just how we like it. Nice work.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

GREAT score, Pod!!! ... jealous...


----------



## IshWitch

RoxyBlue said:


> ^All you need is a bucky organist to play it now


Yeah, I wouldn't do anything to it, looks great! Tuck a cd player in it with some great organ pieces and you are done!

Nice find!


----------



## IshWitch

I got a RED square dance petticoat for $6 at a Thrift on Tuesday. All kinds of Halloween costumes are coming to mind, plus hubby likes it too!   LOL
My party theme this year is Dearly Departed Prom, so am looking for something more full length, but never know!


----------



## Offwhiteknight

I picked up a big "phony pony" hair extension from the 99cent store yesterday. Seems stupid at first blush, but I found last year that giving your corpsed skeletons/zombies some patches of hair really seems to improve upon their look and make them look a little extra "formerly living." Just patches or chunks of hair, and it looks pretty cool.

Places like the 99cent store or the Dollar Tree are really good for that sort of thing, little details you might not think of but provide that extra level of detail. Not to mention more traditional haunt stuff like pool noodles, panty hose (if you corpse that way), cotton balls (if you corpse *that* way), cheap clothes, all sorts of stuff.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Awesome piano, There are a couple for free on Craig list here too but I don't have a truck to haul them. Anyone in my area wants them they were still there two days ago.

I don't have pictures but I'll try to get some when I can but I had three major freebie finds so far this year. 1) a Wringer washer, motor is broken on it so it's just a static prop I'm going to dirty and slime up. 2) a working console TV, 3) a DVD player. Hooking the last two together and going to have something on the TV. Not sure yet what but I'm looking at Atmosfears terror TV thing.

That being said anyone know a good tutorial on slime?


----------



## Lord Homicide

SAN DIEGO RESIDENTS.

Free gurney in South Park. Not mine and too bad I don't have the space for it!


----------



## usafcharger

i picked up 6 large styrofoam coolers and 1 medium with interlocking lids along with 60 freezer paks for free. id have more but couldnt fit any more in the truck


----------



## scareme

Those are cool. Not what I thought of when I read "styrofoam coolers". Much nicer. What do you plan to do with them? I saw a styrofoam cooler at they thrift store, but wasn't sure what I'd do with it. I don't do fog because of my asthma, so a fog cooler isn't a need.


----------



## Troll Wizard

So I went into this consignment shop called The Funky Munkey Mancave Consignment Shop. It's designed for guys and carries stuff that guys would like and would buy. The owners wife has one set up for women and he decided to open one up for the men. Anyway, I walk in there just to look around, and I come across this RYOBI 14.4 volt cordless drill and a RYOBI cordless 5.4" circular saw. It includes a charger with 2 batteries, and I only paid $15.00 for the whole set!!!!!

15 BUCKS and it works!!!!! The guy helping me told me that he was charging 25 but because it only had one battery he would give it to me for 15. I said great I will take it. When I got home I noticed that the charger had the second battery still in it so I think I really lucked out on this one!!!! :jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> Those are cool. Not what I thought of when I read "styrofoam coolers". Much nicer. What do you plan to do with them? I saw a styrofoam cooler at they thrift store, but wasn't sure what I'd do with it. I don't do fog because of my asthma, so a fog cooler isn't a need.


We turn the lids into tombstones and you can cut down the box to be a tombstone base.


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> We turn the lids into tombstones and you can cut down the box to be a tombstone base.


Good idea! I never thought of that. I've wanted to try a tombstone base.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Kevin actually made a tombstone out of a small cooler. It turned out so great, but then again, he is a master!


----------



## Hairazor

Troll Wizard, what a deal!


----------



## scarynoyes

That is sweet. It will make an incredible prop. Great score and store.


----------



## usafcharger

well havent made a fog chiller yet so i was going to use 1 or two of them for that. Then make an attempt at tombstones. These coolers are readily available to me now from a pharmaceutical company


----------



## [email protected]

I just bought this cast stone dragon head at a flower show in Long Island (Hicks Nursery, if you're local). It is super heavy and is hollow in the back so that you can have a candle inside to illuminate the eyes. I think it was a great deal ($36).


----------



## scareme

Oh wow! You scored a great find, and I can't believe what you got it for. You've just joined the lucky dog club.


----------



## Hairazor

Stari, that dragon is a steal at that price and too too great!


----------



## Copchick

That is cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hell of a deal, Stari! It's a great piece, too.


----------



## Troll Wizard

Nice dragon head! Have you given it a name yet?


----------



## Cat_Bones

That dragon is awesome very nice on the price too!! Lucky!!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

My wife would go crazy for that Dragon


----------



## Spooky1

The dragon head is a beauty. Nice price too.


----------



## MrGrimm

Oh that Dragon head is pure coolness.

With a lighted candle, it must really give off a great look!

Super find there my friend


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Just got a massager and computer speakers at a yard sale for $5.00


----------



## [email protected]

I have a feeling the dragon head is going to be a year round garden ornament since it's too heavy to schlep around. Glad I have it though. 

Now I just have to start beating CrazedHaunter to the yard sales and I'll have speakers to add to my haunt.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Goodwill Finds:


 Styro Wig Head - $4
 2 Fred Teeth Ice Cube Trays - $1


----------



## Hairazor

Oh my gosh, I love those ice trays and at that price, a steal!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hairazor said:


> Oh my gosh, I love those ice trays and at that price, a steal!!


lol - especially since I can use them for props until I turn 90 then i can make my own dentures!


----------



## Lord Homicide

SCORE!!

Scored a working Luminara flameless window candle for $4!! Frontgate retail is $45


----------



## [email protected]

Those flameless candles are awesome! Where did you find them? I'll be right over....


----------



## Hairazor

Right place, right time again LordH!


----------



## Lord Homicide

[email protected] said:


> Those flameless candles are awesome! Where did you find them? I'll be right over....


Just found one at a church thrift store that was about to close.



Hairazor said:


> Right place, right time again LordH!


No kidding... My wife was on the search for something else and she walked right passed it. I looked up and noticed the fake wax drip . Then I looked more closely at it and noted the plastic flame piece that receives the led light. voila! Luminara! I'd seen videos of the candle in action and was indifferent about them. They look a lot better in person.


----------



## Zurgh

Nice scores, everyone! 









Got a torso w/arms & some icy dentures for 12.99 total at the thrift shop... (foam skull added for dramatic effect...)


----------



## Hairazor

Way to go Zurgh!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Zurgh said:


> Got a torso w/arms & some icy dentures for 12.99 total at the thrift shop... (foam skull added for dramatic effect...)


Zurgh, make a cast of the two arms and meet me in Visalia... The mannequin I dug out of the Nordstrom 40yrd dumpster was armless.


----------



## Zurgh

LH, I was actually thinking of making casts of the arms & torso... the arm 'socket' hardware may be different than the one on your torso, but later tomorrow I'll take some pics of them for ya'. Visalia is about 3.5-4 hrs south o' me...


----------



## Lord Homicide

Zurgh said:


> LH, I was actually thinking of making casts of the arms & torso... the arm 'socket' hardware may be different than the one on your torso, but later tomorrow I'll take some pics of them for ya'. Visalia is about 3.5-4 hrs south o' me...


And about 5 hours north of me


----------



## oilkann

found for 50 bucks


----------



## Lord Homicide

oilkann said:


> View attachment 3228
> found for 50 bucks


That's sweet


----------



## Jack Mac

OMG! That is so cool! I love it. Where did you find it? Congrats on such an awesome find Oilkann!


----------



## oilkann

thanks guys was a craiglist find lady claimed it was haunted


----------



## Jack Mac

It is one of those piece that tells a story on it's own. Haunted? You really don't want something like that, do you? Tell you what, I'll be willing to take it off your hands anytime .


----------



## oilkann

I would love to know how old the chair is since it has the horse and buggy springs under the seat. lol well guess we will just wait and see how bad its haunted first . I also went to the local funeral homes and bought the old gurneies they had in storage for 20 bucks each


----------



## Lord Homicide

Started to collect this... Styrofoam dunnage - 4x6s. Nice for fake beams... or something else?


----------



## Hairazor

Oilkann, that chair is rad! And gurnies, good hunting!

LordH, I am sure you will find a way to put those 4 x 6's to creative use!


----------



## matrixmom

Well, it must be "foam" hunting season. I found the blue stuff all carved for me in a dumpster - and perfect time! I was making boarded windows this year. Here's a pic of them on another post

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=724446#post724446


----------



## Hairazor

Nice find Matrixmom!


----------



## bert1913

i just bought a fog machine timer for $2.99 from goodwill


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nice


----------



## CreeepyCathy

matrixmom said:


> Well, it must be "foam" hunting season. I found the blue stuff all carved for me in a dumpster - and perfect time! I was making boarded windows this year. Here's a pic of them on another post
> 
> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=724446#post724446


wow! great score!.... so jealous...


----------



## CreeepyCathy

oilkann said:


> View attachment 3228
> 
> 
> found for 50 bucks


LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this!!!!! And if it's haunted... that's even better.  
Absolutely Beautiful!!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Neighbor just gave me this. its carved out of wood and the hair seems to be made of horse hair


----------



## Hairazor

CrazedH, Score!! That is rad!


----------



## scareme

Oilkann, love the wheelchair. Let us know if anything wierd starts happening.

CarazedHaunter, I was reading posts, scrolling down the page, and all of a sudden I go, "Holy sh#t!". If a picture of that mask can do that, I can imagine what the real mask can do. I bet you'll have some pants wetters that night. You owe your neighbor bid time, lucky dog.


----------



## Ramonadona

Had to post my score. A friend at work told me about her friend who started a Beauty shop (taking over a beauty school that had shut down in town here) and I asked if she might have some heads she'd want to sell cheap. My friend said that yes she has LOTS of head and they scared the crap out of her when she went to visit her and opened up a closet. lol Anyway I went to see her friend and she asked about my haunt and I gave her my FB page. Anyway she gave me these FOR FREE...she said that since I do that for the community she was more than happy to donate them!!! You can probably only see the top layer there is another layer underneath. 








This is what I did with one of them...just the head...haven't done the body yet.


----------



## scareme

Holy Mackerel that's a great score. As I was reading you post and looking at the first post I was thinking what I would do with them. My idea was pretty boring. The I scroll down to your picture and WoW, I love what you did. People have such good ideas. I'm lucky I'm part of this forum so I can learn from you. (Another way of saying "steal your ideas")


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice score, Ramona, and the Day of the Dead look is gorgeous.


----------



## Joiseygal

Ramonadona said:


> Had to post my score. A friend at work told me about her friend who started a Beauty shop (taking over a beauty school that had shut down in town here) and I asked if she might have some heads she'd want to sell cheap. My friend said that yes she has LOTS of head and they scared the crap out of her when she went to visit her and opened up a closet. lol Anyway I went to see her friend and she asked about my haunt and I gave her my FB page. Anyway she gave me these FOR FREE...she said that since I do that for the community she was more than happy to donate them!!! You can probably only see the top layer there is another layer underneath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I did with one of them...just the head...haven't done the body yet.


That is an awesome score! That is pretty cool what you did with one of the heads. Nice job!


----------



## Hairazor

Ramonadona, talk about SCORE and TALENT to boot!!! Yay you!


----------



## Ramonadona

Thanks everyone! Yes, I was very excited! And the owner of the Beauty Shop even came by to see my haunted yard...and confessed that she's a big chicken! lol


----------



## Spooky1

Love what you did with the head!


----------



## Bethene

wow,, great score! and what a great way to use one, I have a couple of them .. not as cheaply gotten as your's but never thought of using them in that way! 


My find is boring but yet,, I am happy, I got a shiatsu massager for 3 bucks at the flea market, walked by it one week, almost bought it but did not, I have several,, but this past weekend it was still there so got it, cuz all week kept thinking,, why oh why did I not get that!!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

wow those heads are fantastic


----------



## Hauntiholik

I love garage sale shopping. You never know what you might find. I bought a horse skull for $10.


----------



## RoxyBlue

OMG, Haunti, that is one sweet find and a great price!


----------



## Hairazor

Nice find Hauntiholik!


----------



## Ramonadona

Wow...don't think I've EVER seen a horse skull at a garage sale! And at my age...I've been to A LOT. Great find, great buy!


----------



## Bethene

OMG!! I agree with Ramonadona, at my age,, ( a year older than her ) I have never seen a horse skull anywhere, let alone a garage sale!! what a great find!!!!!!


----------



## jdubbya

That horse skull is great! What a find!


----------



## scareme

Wow! That thing is huge.


----------



## bobzilla

I found these veterinary syringes at the flea market the other day. Only paid $10 bucks for them all. 
Not sure what I'll do with them yet? They are kinda scary looking.
The needles are like 10 inches long 
They look like they're made of stainless steel. Pretty heavy duty.


----------



## jdubbya

bobzilla, those vet instruments are great!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Bobzilla-.....jealous, so very jealous....


----------



## Pumpkin5

bobzilla said:


> I found these veterinary syringes at the flea market the other day. Only paid $10 bucks for them all.
> Not sure what I'll do with them yet? They are kinda scary looking.
> The needles are like 10 inches long
> They look like they're made of stainless steel. Pretty heavy duty.


:jol:Really great find! Lucky you! (or should I say...nice shopping/rummaging skills?)


----------



## Hairazor

Wow bobzilla, really great find! You should be able to find many evil ways to put them to use!


----------



## scareme

OMG! Those are spooky looking. How ever you decide to use them will scare somebody.


----------



## bobzilla

I also found these Ikea flickering wall torches. Pretty cool. $10 bucks for both.
Here's a thread where someone else posted finding some of these. 
Looks like they don't make them anymore. http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/73703-wall-torch.html


----------



## Hairazor

bobzilla looks like you were scoring all over the place! Nice!!


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Today the hubs and I scored a hacked santa turned evil clown for 10 bucks at a yard sale. A skeleton corpsed and made into a gargoyle for 15. A spider victum for 5. Two Professional prop hands for 10 for both. Three handmade tombstones for 5 each. Two large pieces of burlap for 5. And a high end security light for 15. Can't wait for halloween now!


----------



## Hairazor

Dreadknightswife, that's what I call a great day of scoring!


----------



## stacey

scareme said:


> Starting the year out right. I found four mannequin heads for .50 each.


Great find! I am heading out to buy some today. They were 4.95 each the last time I bought them, dont know what they will today.


----------



## stacey

Great finds!


----------



## scareme

Found some more dolls. The nice porcelian ones were only $1.50. I don't usually go over .75 for a doll, but I'll do something special with those. Hubby keeps saying, "OK, now do you have enough?" He should know me well enough to know I don't know the meaning of "enough". lol


----------



## Hairazor

Just goes to show, we're never too old for dolls!


----------



## Joiseygal

Very cool dolls! I've been looking for the all plastic dolls so I can do that baby in a jar prop. Very nice finds and great price!


----------



## [email protected]

How about a knight's helmet ice bucket for $5?


----------



## Hairazor

$5, what a deal Stari!


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Love the helmet! If I found that it would not only be for halloween!


----------



## Headless

Oh loving that!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

[email protected] said:


> How about a knight's helmet ice bucket for $5?


Lol just sold one of those in a garage sale last month


----------



## Saki.Girl

[email protected] said:


> How about a knight's helmet ice bucket for $5?


that is so cool great find


----------



## Saki.Girl

picked these up for my dark alice in wounderland haunt this year


----------



## Cat_Bones

holy cow a horse skull?? and a knight head?? I am apparently going to the wrong garage sales!! lol


----------



## Hairazor

Saki.Girl, I can see great potential for your finds


----------



## Saki.Girl

Thanks Hairazor i have bought a ton more i need to sepend more time over here


----------



## Sytnathotep

At our local 'cause for paws' thrift store the other day scored these two goodies. 400 watt power supply $1 (not sure if it works) and this massager for $5 (it does work!) Its totally going to be a grave grabber!


----------



## Hairazor

Score for you and your paws store, Sytnathotep!


----------



## Spooky1

Nice find. I think massagers are becoming harder to find.


----------



## scarynoyes

Massagers are becoming harder to find and when I find them they are way over priced. My local St. Vincent De Paul has had one for months priced at 12.99. Seriously? $5 is a great price and so was the computer supply.


----------



## [email protected]

Reading Gargoyle Bookends! $5
The scare factor is zero, but I can't resist a gargoyle.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You can't have too many gargoyles


----------



## Hairazor

What a buy, those bookends are great!


----------



## Sytnathotep

Forget Halloween, I'd have them out year round! Nice find XD


----------



## Lord Homicide

Found this 15" tall, 8 lb plaster bust at a Boys and Girls of America Resale shop. I scoured the store for items and found a couple of small bottles. As my wife was checking out, I noticed the bust atop a rack donning a hat that was for sale. I asked the lady behind the counter "Hey... is... THIS for sale?" as I pulled the hat off the bust. She said, "Uh.. sure. It's $5. I said "Ok" and bought it.

The head sits on a little wooden pedestal as pictured by a little curtain rod shoved up the head and down into the box.


----------



## Copchick

Yep, I can see the potential in that


----------



## Hairazor

LordH, that price for that cool bust is righteous!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: OMG!!! That is a bust of Gayle Abbott Renfrow....I cannot believe you have a copy of that bust!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: OMG!!! That is a bust of Gayle Abbott Renfrow....I cannot believe you have a copy of that bust!!!


You're making that up. A Google search of that name gets no hits. Who is she?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: OMG!!! That is a bust of Gayle Abbott Renfrow....I cannot believe you have a copy of that bust!!!


Lol, are you pullin' my leg?


----------



## Blackrose1978

That name sounds familiar is she related to one of the famous Abbott sister from Nebraska?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: OMG!!! That is a bust of Gayle Abbott Renfrow....I cannot believe you have a copy of that bust!!!


Scribed in the back is " Kathy"


----------



## Troll Wizard

Lord Homicide said:


> Scribed in the back is " Kathy"


Kathy huh? I used to know a Kathy, she went missing years ago, and she was presumed dead. But the police never found a body, I now see what happened to her. Since you found the head, I wonder what has happened to the rest of her body?

It's a mystery? :jol:


----------



## debbie5

Kathy clearly has a deviated septum and has had her irises scoured out ....


----------



## scarynoyes

*Craigslist Score*

I picked up 2 full pallets of these for FREE. They are 44" x 44" and about 1/2' thick. The picture in the background shows what they were. I plan on fastening 2 together to create wall panels for the haunt. They will be perfect to skin even with plastic because of their construction.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Not trying to rain on your parade, but I wouldn't suggest building wall panels out of them. That looks almost like the sides of a lawnmower crate. Those are usually constructed out of "seconds" wood that most pallet companies won't use due to integrity issues. It would probably be great for prop frames or something, but anything that might get run into, I would try to steer clear from.


----------



## bobzilla

I found this singing/talking Elvis head/bust at the Swap meet/flea market over the weekend.
He's pretty cool. Thinking about doing a creepy modification of some sort to him.
He's actually kinda creepy as is.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think you're right, bob. He doesn't need anything else to be creepy:jol:


----------



## Lambchop

I found a pair of these candle sconces at a thrift store for $5.99. I added the winged bats that I picked up at the NWHC from Necrotic Creations. What a match made in heaven...or, er... I would have to say.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

your right Lambchop perfect match.


----------



## Lambchop

Thanks. I thought so. Funny thing is I bought the bat skulls fisrt. Not knowing what to do with them but knew I could find something. they are really cool. Then I stumbled on these sconces. Pretty lucky.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Found these for cheap... Got them at the same place I bought the bust at. Ultra cheap, ultra SECRET place 

$1 for the jar with the wooden spoon
$0.25 for the other four. Not too shabby.


----------



## Lambchop

Ya thats a good find.


----------



## Hairazor

Ohhh, nice bottles for great price LordH!

Lambchop, great eye for putting great buys together!


----------



## Bascombe

So, I found this guy at an estate sale last week. Full size skelly for $37.50. Thought it was a steal! Apparently he has a three axis skull with a soundtrack. Haven't plugged him in yet


----------



## Copchick

Nice score Bascombe!


----------



## Osenator

Nice! Bascombe!


----------



## Hairazor

Holy buckets Bascombe, nice score!


----------



## Wispurs

Awesome find. I love things like that. so much potential


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Halloween gods were smiling down on you, Bascombe


----------



## Lord Homicide

That was a steal since A) it looks good and B) all the work is done for you. Lol


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Wow Bascombe! What a lucky find, congrats. (It couldn't have happened to a nicer guy!)


----------



## aaforeman

This is Elvis or at least he was.... Life sized animatronic for just $8.99. When these things were new they sold for $200.00 
He moves, talks, and is creepy as is just think what he will do with a new audio track and a zombie makeover....


----------



## spookymulder76

Great find! I've never seen one of those. He is creepy...


----------



## Copchick

Ew, he is creepy as is. He would make a good ground breaker.


----------



## SMR

Wow, that is an awesome price and he does look pretty creepy already. Do post some pics of what he'll look like after you've started working on him!


----------



## MapThePlanet

I remember those! FANTASTIC Find for $9!! Man, I thought i found some cool stuff....now I feel left out!!


----------



## studiokraft

Saw this collection at our local Flea Market...shame we don't have a Mad Scientist/Asylum theme.


----------



## Hairazor

Aaforeman, that is a step beyond Score! Yay you!


----------



## dudeamis

jeez its $385 on Amazon new


----------



## Blackrose1978

Wow bascomb he is really cool!!


----------



## bobzilla

Nice find! I found one a few weeks ago, but paid $45 for him.


----------



## Turbophanx

Id leave him as elvis, just zombie him up...

A zombie elvis singing would be pretty cool


----------



## discozombie

Im this lucky at the thrift shops...nice find. I like Turbophanx idea, zombie singing elvis.


----------



## Bethene

wow,, can't believe that is all he cost! A zombie Elvis,, that's hysterical!!!!!


----------



## Jack Mac

Great Find! A zombie singing Elvis would be awesome!


----------



## Georgeb68

Going to a yard sale tomorrow......had a lot if things up his morning , got a hold of them and they said alot of he halloween stuff us still here.....so I am hoping! I will post if I grab some things!


----------



## Georgeb68

[pic fixed by mod]

This was my pickup for 50.00....... The strobe /thunder lights and the chain have never been out of the box! I think a great find for the money!


----------



## Georgeb68

Don't know why the pic didn't come out?...well I got 2 strobe lights ,2 sets of chain ,a ground breaker prop, a hanging skeleton prop, a guy who is stuck on a web prop, a pumpkin fountain ....not o bad....a zombie head , and an animated reaper! .....not too bad and my wife didn't mind me buying them!


----------



## Hairazor

Score, Georgeb!


----------



## Hairazor

Got these at the flea market today for total $8.00. A bit dirty but the lights work.


----------



## Copchick

Nice HR!

Last Weekend I picked these up at a Goodwill in small town usa near my camp. It's actually a nice mans shirt that I'm going to tear up and dress a skellie and two black graduation gowns which I have in my compost pile to age a little and I'll shread them and cut out the zippers, also for props clothing. My assistant is modeling the shirt:










Also I had stopped at a yard sale and got a brown felt hat, two pair of ladies gloves and this really ugly baby doll ($1.00) and a metal doll's high chair. Check out the doll's eyes, creepy! There's even eyelashes. I'll be making it into a zombie of course.


----------



## [email protected]

I'm looking for a creepy baby doll too CC. I would have started a bidding war.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I love the creepy doll! Are you going to leave the eyes alone when you zombiefy it?


----------



## Copchick

Yeah Haunti, I think I might leave the eyes alone. They're pretty creepy now with the one looking like it has a cataract, and both have a light yellowish tint. Right now I'm trying to search the forum for a girl zombie doll that someone had done with what looked like a star shaped gash in her forehead. Can't find it yet. I liked that look, but I did find one from cyclonejack which is giving me ideas too. That is one ugly baby, lol, won't take much to zombiefy it!


----------



## Hairazor

Good buys Copchick. Be sure to post pics of creeped up doll.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Thats one creepy baby there Tina. It's the kind of thing you wake up to standing on the end of your bed in the middle of the night. Good thing I have Frank to protect me from such things.


----------



## Acid PopTart

Fantastic find for a killer price! He is creepy on his own, I second everyone with a zombie Elvis and now I want a whole 50's drive in sorta monster theme display!


----------



## Lunatic

Yeah, zombie elvis from his final and bloated years.

That's a very cool find!


----------



## Zurgh

Found these masks 3 for 1$ at the thrift store (only purchased 3)... wondering if I should go back and pick up more? They had a bunch...










...also have been picking up "work clothes" like security shirts, scrubs, lab coats, a ups drivers shirt, and a paramedic shirt for 1$ each. Gonna' have a lot of occupational zombies...

...And picked up another massager for 3$, but may use this to animate more than 1 zombie...

Love that dolly, Copchick!


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Found this in front of a neighbors house for free, it was a little beat up, I took some clay Mache to it and am going to repaint it. I loved the price!
2013-10-03165621_zps6bec7bc2.jpg Photo by acadia3876 | Photobucket


----------



## Hairazor

Cool masks Zurgh!

"The price is right" on your great find DreadKW!


----------

